# Galician: parecía un pello na sinsa



## jmnjmn

Estoy traduciendo _Á lus do candil_ de Anxel Fole.
En el cuento _As meigas sempre atinan _aparece una frase que soy incapaz de traducir (o de poner algo equivalente).
El autor pone en boca de una meiga la frase siguiente: ...parecía _un pello na sinsa._
Es frase despectiva, para contradecir a qyien dice que una mujer es pizpireta.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jmnjmn

S.O.S.
¿No hay nadie que me pueda ayudar?


----------



## Namakemono

Sinsa creo que es "cinza" (ceniza) pronunciado con seseo. Lo de pello no lo encuentro y nunca lo he oído.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola-
¿"Pello" podría ser "pelo"? Al parecer, en el gallego medieval así se escribía. Pelo entre las cenizas - los pelos se queman en nada, si hay un pelo entre las cenizas se podría interpretar como un resultado de fuerzas sobrenaturales, la chica es tan inocente que ni siquiera el fuego la puede tocar. La prueba del fuego era muy importante en la caza de brujas en Europa durante la Edad Media. 

Ya sé que es una interpretación bastante rebuscada pero...


----------



## jmnjmn

jonquiliser said:


> Hola-
> ¿"Pello" podría ser "pelo"? Al parecer, en el gallego medieval así se escribía. Pelo entre las cenizas - los pelos se queman en nada, si hay un pelo entre las cenizas se podría interpretar como un resultado de fuerzas sobrenaturales, la chica es tan inocente que ni siquiera el fuego la puede tocar. La prueba del fuego era muy importante en la caza de brujas en Europa durante la Edad Media.
> 
> Ya sé que es una interpretación bastante rebuscada pero...



Muchas gracias por tomaros la molestia.
La traducción literal no tiene misterio: "pelo en la ceniza".
El problema es el contexto. La bruja dice eso contestando a quien dice que la chica es hermosa y zalamera. Y es ahí donde no encuentro la forma de poner algo equivalente. 
La frase: "es un pelo en la ceniza" literal no dice nada en castellano (además, lo estoy traduciendo al euskera y en euskera tampoco significa nada) y menos como contestación despectiva.
Necesito una equivalencia.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Evakooks

Sinsa está claro que es ceniza, pero lo de pello a min me desconcierta. Yo también pensaría en "pelo entre la ceniza", aun así, indagaré entre el profesorado de lengua gallega que conozco a ver si encuentro algo más aclaratorio.


----------



## jmnjmn

Evakooks said:


> Sinsa está claro que es ceniza, pero lo de pello a min me desconcierta. Yo también pensaría en "pelo entre la ceniza", aun así, indagaré entre el profesorado de lengua gallega que conozco a ver si encuentro algo más aclaratorio.



La traducción literal no es problema: "parecía un pelo en la ceniza".

Lo que hay que ver es qué significa eso: ¿era débil?, ¿era sucia?, ¿no valía para nada?....
¿Hay un equivalente en castellano?


----------



## Evakooks

Y no es correcto entonces traducir literalmente (la verdad, en gallego suena igual de extraño que en castellano) y que el lector interprete? 
A mi parecer, no es una expresión que puedas denominar típica del idioma... por lo menos no en mi zona.


----------



## Evakooks

Hola de nuevo! Parece que he encontrado algo nuevo. Personalmente, no he leído el libro, pero una profesora de literatura gallega me ha explicado lo siguiente:
La palabra "pello" puede tratarse de un dialectalismo de "piollo", es decir, piojo. Según me ha comentado, aparece poco antes la palabra "lizgairo-a" refiriendose a la misma persona.
Perdonad por no saber la traducción exacta al castellano pero "lizgairo-a" significa: 1. Que comprende las cosas rapidamente y discurre con ingenio, despierto, agudo, listo. 2. Habilidoso para saber lo que le conviene, astuto, pillo ("É moi lizgairo para o seu"). 3. Que realiza sus asuntos rápidamente, diligente ("Unha persoa moi lizgaira no traballo").

Con esto, ese fragmento ("un pello na sinsa") puede ser una forma de "Facer coma o piollo na cinza" (literalmente "Hacer como el piojo en la ceniza"), una expresión idiomática que indica una valoración negativa y que viene a significar algo asi como no moverse o ser incapaz de algo (también teniendo en cuenta que los textos de Anxel Fole son ricos en dialectalismos y expresiones idiomáticas).


----------



## jmnjmn

Evakooks said:


> Hola de nuevo! Parece que he encontrado algo nuevo. Personalmente, no he leído el libro, pero una profesora de literatura gallega me ha explicado lo siguiente:
> La palabra "pello" puede tratarse de un dialectalismo de "piollo", es decir, piojo. Según me ha comentado, aparece poco antes la palabra "lizgairo-a" refiriendose a la misma persona.
> Perdonad por no saber la traducción exacta al castellano pero "lizgairo-a" significa: 1. Que comprende las cosas rapidamente y discurre con ingenio, despierto, agudo, listo. 2. Habilidoso para saber lo que le conviene, astuto, pillo ("É moi lizgairo para o seu"). 3. Que realiza sus asuntos rápidamente, diligente ("Unha persoa moi lizgaira no traballo").
> 
> Con esto, ese fragmento ("un pello na sinsa") puede ser una forma de "Facer coma o piollo na cinza" (literalmente "Hacer como el piojo en la ceniza"), una expresión idiomática que indica una valoración negativa y que viene a significar algo asi como no moverse o ser incapaz de algo (también teniendo en cuenta que los textos de Anxel Fole son ricos en dialectalismos y expresiones idiomáticas).



Antes que nada, te agradezco el interés infinitamente. No sabes lo dura que es la soledad del traductor cuando se acaban las fuentes.

¿No has leído a Ánxel Fole? Te lo recomiendo encarecidamente, sobre todo _Á lus do candil_. Es una joya. Dulces contos "a carón do lume". Son cuentos de la tradición oral del valle lucense del Caurel (de ahí su dificultad) que Fole recopiló en este librito. No te arrepentirás. Leyéndolos se reconcilia uno con el mundo.

El texto es el siguiente (os parénteses son meus):

"Logo voltou a Varisa (a rapaza) do prado. Era muller ben lizgaira, inanque a Xubela (a meiga) dixese que parecía _*un pello na sinsa*_." (en cursiva en el original, por eso mi insistencia en buscar una equivalencia).

Pude ser lo que dices. Apuntado queda. Ahora sólo falta buscar una frase equivalente en euskera (o en castellano y de ahí yo derivo), Aunque, de todas maneras, me cuesta creer ese vocalismo etimológico: pello > piollo.

Gracias, muchas gracias.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Evakooks

Lo haré si el tiempo lectivo me lo permite  A mi también me costó creer lo de piollo, en todo caso podría ser "peollo", a lo que deduzco que de eso puede derivar en "pello".
Ah! Y suerte en tu ardua tarea, besos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todos equivocados._Pello_ tiene varios significados diferentes:
*Pello/**pella* (son variantes dialectales):
1. El fruto o baga de una planta llamada _abrótega_ (_asphodelus albus_).
2. Una pelota hecha de telas, trapos, cartones con que juegan los niños.
3. Una pelota de mantequilla o manteca, normalmente envuelta en hojas de _verza_ (col).
4. (sólo la forma en -o) Una pieza cilíndrica plana de hierro con que se juega un juego típico de aquí que llamamos _chave_ (llave).
De _piollo_ nada, y menos una errata por _pelo_.


----------

